# Real Bash Anyone???????????



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Posted from Old Forum...

"I'm not talking about 20 or 30 people over at someones house. I'm talking a gonad busting, belly shaking, regurgitating good time with as many as possible attending. Somewhere central and large enough to handle a good crowd. And have time enough to plan it right. Say pre rut, (early Dec) or post rut, (say Feb) so deer hunting ain't a issue. I would like to see 100 plus attending. Seen it before. Some on here were even at it. Well planned and thought through. Somewhere you people with hair can let your hair down. Somewhere near lodging with taxi service or a shuttle. Whatcha'll think?Suggestions?"


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Island Cove Marina can handle that kind of crowd.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good! I can find a nice bush or sand patch to sleep on.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Scott, any idea what the Marina charges for that size event? And, can we BYOB - don't want for everyone to have to pay for bar drinks all night. :letsparty


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Fish

They do not charge anything, the clubhouse can be reserved by any tenant .. they have fridge, stove/oven... a pretty lame grill.. big screen tv, pool table.. it is definitely byob, food, etc.. we just have to put things back in order once done, empty trash, vacuum, etc.. scott(litecatch),hal(xanadu),myself are tenants.... 

rich


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

<P align=justify>A few things to consider..<P align=justify>
<LI><DIV align=justify>Where?</DIV><LI><DIV align=justify>When?</DIV><LI><DIV align=justify>Food...snacks or whatever.</DIV><LI><DIV align=justify>Location?</DIV><LI><DIV align=justify>Lodging?</DIV><LI><DIV align=justify>Rent a place or what?</DIV><LI><DIV align=justify>Someone should take control...point person if you will. I am willing to help, but I am in Crestucky.</DIV><LI><DIV align=justify>Transportation for those too inebrieated to drive.</DIV><LI><DIV align=justify>Outside cost?</DIV><LI><DIV align=justify>A dozen other things I can't think of right now....</DIV></LI>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If it wasn't too cold, I would just say we can plan a takeover of Ft. McRee for an entire weekend. With all the boats on here, we can shuttle everyone out there with camping gear and all. It's a normal hang out spot for most anyway.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (10/3/2007)*If it wasn't too cold, I would just say we can plan a takeover of Ft. McRee for an entire weekend. With all the boats on here, we can shuttle everyone out there with camping gear and all. It's a normal hang out spot for most anyway.


I'm in for sure if we do McRee,i can also help with getting people back and forth without boats.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Last Chance (10/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > I'm in for sure if we do McRee,i can also help with getting people back and forth without boats.
> ...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

ok, this will be the first official PFF Ft. McRee raft up. lets look for a date so we can plan for it!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (10/4/2007)*ok, this will be the first official PFF Ft. McRee raft up. lets look for a date so we can plan for it!!


Ft. McRee PFFcamping extravaganza. Let's plan it and make it happen. Itcan just be BYOE (Bring your own everything). 

And there are plenty of people I am sure that will be willing to taxi those without boats. I can do my part as much as my boat will hold.

Jon


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Count me out.....


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't start this thread, just brought it over from the old forum. But, I think that was the originator, and the majority of those that had responded, was for a mainland get together, near lodging accomdations - sometime in the Spring following hunting season.

There were a lot of people from out of the area who had expressed an interest in attending a real blow-out. And because they were coming from out of the area would need motel rooms close by. (I think.)

Maybe we need a couple of bashes: A McRae camp-out soon for everyone who wants to rough it; and another in the Spring with a few more amenities.

What do you think?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You want to do the camp out thing, that's fine. Alot of people are from out of town. It wouldn't be fair to them at all. I created the thread and that was my intention, something for everyone, not just boat owners....


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

heck, we can have both!! lets have it at island cove and also do a McRee trip. Wade, pick a date that works for you for Island Cove Marina.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the idea of both! Sign me up for both, and I'll help with clean up at the marina if need be.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Both is fine. You can never have enough forum bashes. I don't get to them much because of a little girl that seems to take up most of my free time. But the more we can plan, the better chanceI can have at coming to one.

Don't let the fact that you are either out of town or don't own a boat stop you from coming out to a McRee forum bash. There are plenty of people, I am sure, that can get everyone that wants to go, out there. If you have never been out to McRee and camped, your missing out.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not against going to Macrae. But there are a couple of factors. The weather. Kinda hard to plan in advance, (over a few weeks), due to just that. Me personally, I don't want to spent the night in cold rainy weather. Not everyones wife or significant other is an outdoors person. I'm there to enjoy myself. Not everyone has access to Sherman Cove. Being from out of town or without a boat. I have spent plenty of nights on the water or on the creek banks. I understand. For the landlocked bash, Ihave said before, I will help. But, being from too far away, I don't think it would be right for me to be in charge. Someone more local to the bash would be better. I will help anyway I can though.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/5/2007)*I'm not against going to Macrae. But there are a couple of factors. The weather. Kinda hard to plan in advance, (over a few weeks), due to just that. Me personally, I don't want to spent the night in cold rainy weather. Not everyones wife or significant other is an outdoors person. I'm there to enjoy myself. Not everyone has access to Sherman Cove. Being from out of town or without a boat. I have spent plenty of nights on the water or on the creek banks. I understand. For the landlocked bash, Ihave said before, I will help. But, being from too far away, I don't think it would be right for me to be in charge. Someone more local to the bash would be better. I will help anyway I can though.


Oh, come on, you havn't lived until you have spent the night on McRee when a squal comes through and drops the temp by 20 degrees and blows you over in your tent while your sleeping. And your parrents put your tent below the high tide line. And you wake up being tumbled in your tent like a dryer and all wet. Yes, that happend to me when I was a kid camping on Ft. McRee. And to make matters worse, we were out there withmy aunt and uncle and their kids,and this was their first time camping out. Much to say it was their last camping adventure to this day,17 years later.

Downtime,

No need to justify yourself or your thoughts. The Ft. Mcree thing was just an offshoot thought of something else we can do. Let's plan both.

Jon


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

come on Wade!! pick a date for the marina party!! i'll check and see if it is open.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott, like I said, I'll help, but, I am not taking the lead this time...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

CHICKEN!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

your idea Wade, we've already got a Haloween/sushi shin dig and a Ft McRee thing sometime, so I say you pick a (mid December) before everyone goes out of town Christmas time frame and I'll coordinate it for Island Cove.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

How bout the second Saturday night in December?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on Wade, Memorial day weekend I took my wife and son and brother and his two kids over to Mcrea to camp in the middle of the night and dang near ran aground then froze that night and they loved it. Either way is fine just someone plan the date so I can start kissing up to the wife to come down.


----------

